# Hydrocephalus?



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is a bit of a long thread but PLZ bear with me and read it because I need advice!

I was wondering if you think my little chi suffers from hydrocephalus.
He is 10 weeks old.
I took him to the vet and he said that he does appear to have a large head and that he has a large molera, but he wasn't sure if he definitely had hydrocephalus. I will get a second opinion and a MRI next week because I have to travel quite a way to find a vet that has a MRI or CT machine, but I am having sleepless nights over this 

He is tiny and weighs only 600g at 10 weeks and is KC registered
the breeder reassured me before I got him that he didn't suffer from it and that she has experienced what chihuahuas with hydrocephalus are like, but that hasn't put my mind at ease

He is a bit ditsy, I mean he walks and plays but he also managed to bump into the table. I don't know if it is just because he is a puppy or a symptom.
I know he isn't blind (the vet checked). 

One MAJOR symptom that worried me was this:
he hasn't had his second shot , so I can't let him walk outside yet.
He had his first shot today and on our way home, he started whining and barking in his carrier bag. I was 1 minute from home so I thought he is just getting cranky and I will check on him as soon as I get home.
So when I got home, I opened the carrier and he had taken a poo and thrown up some food and there was drool in the carrier.

After we got home he was shivering, drank some water, slept for a bit, woke up and played for like 10 minutes and slept again until now.

I am SO SCARED that he had a seizure or something of the sort. But it was his first time being carried out in a carrier bag so maybe he was travel sick or perhaps it was a reaction to the shot?
I called the breeder and she said maybe he it is stress of the new home or he ate something bad and that he never had vomited when he was at hers.

He hasn't been with us for long so I can't tell whether he is slow at learning or bad with potty training. I am trying to teach him sit, he hasn't grasped it quite yet but does sit eventually for a treat but he isn't potty trained yet.

I will attach some photos so maybe you guys can tell whether he looks like he suffers from hydrocephalus or not.
Please help and give me some advice because I just ADORE my little boy and I don't want anything to happen to him.

He is the chocolate colored chi with the cream 'eyebrow' markings


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It sounds to me, like he was a scared little puppy. First car ride, first shot from your vet, and first ride in the carrier. Maybe you can spray some of that pheromone in the carrier to make him calmer. (this has the smell of a mother dogs nursing, and comes in a collar, or plug in)


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

They can't really control anything reliably until 14 weeks, so I wouldn't worry about his potty training (boys take longer anyway, from what I've seen). I agree with Sue, most likely an overwhelmed puppy rather than a shot reaction. Good luck with the MRI next week, sure is a cute little pup!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Your puppy looks normal to me. Very cute!

You can do a search for threads that talk about hydrocephalus. Here's one with pics and video of a dog afflicted ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54644-hydrocephalus.html


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He does not have an appearance of hydrocephalus to me. 

(He's really darling btw. )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is incredibly adorable, and looks perfectly normal to me. : )

He'll probably grow into his head. My boy had a big ole' head too, even had the wonky eyes. Those big ole’ apple heads can look out of proportion when they are younger. It will all even itself out over time. : )


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

He looks fine to me too. Honestly his head looks much the same size as all his litter mates so I wouldn't worry. Maybe your vet hasn't had much experience with chihuahuas?

If you google hydrocephalus in chihuahuas you will find a lot of images & see that he doesn't have the obvious eye problems that hydro pups and kids (my son was born with hydrocephalus) have. The eyes generally have a pushed down or "sunset" appearance to them.

I wouldn't panic about him bumping into things either. He is a pup so he is uncoordinated & tires easily. I know when I'm tired I walk into everything lol 

The incident in the car was probably exactly what you said. Fear. The first time I took Yogi in the car he shook continually & was terrified, but they all get used to it in time & now he sits happily watching the world go by & growling at the other cars with his sister when we stop at traffic lights  We used to have a Bullmastiff & when we bought him home for the first time he vomited all over me in the car which wasn't much fun I can tell you 

I hope we have all made you feel a little better. Best of luck!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweetheart! My vet was also VERY concerned with Hope's molera. Ruby's was barely noticeable. Hope's is getting smaller but still big to me. You have gotten some good words from those who know much more than I. I just thnk he is a darling!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

liss77 said:


> Maybe your vet hasn't had much experience with chihuahuas?


This was my thought as well, especially considering this chi does not look hyrdo at all. Guccigrande, you might want to find a vet who is really knowledgeable with chihuahua's.  It's surprising the amount of vets that aren't.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

He looks like a normal (adorable) Chi puppy to me. His eyes are forward facing and alert, he just has a pronounced apple dome head. He will be a lovley looking adult dog.
My first Chi was walked home in a carrier and managed to throw up everywhere too!! It will take time for the co-ordination and training to kick in, he is only a baby after all.
They are terrifying at that age though arent they?? They look so small like a strong breeze will break them and every sneeze and shiver has you rushing to the vets!!LOL (wait til he falls down the stairs or off the sofa!!:shaking


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes I concur. Definitely not hydrocephalic. He's a puppy, of course he's going to be completely uncoordinated for a while!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say he looks fine to me also, in comparison to the other dogs he looks normal!

Also i have two adult chi's that are 4 and 1, the one year old hasn't been here long ( few months) the other has grown up with the same coffee table for all 4 years, and they STILL bang their heads against it daily. pretty sure they are both going to give themselves brain damage


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he looks like a normal little chi to me  his pupils are pointing straight ahead not down and out and his head looks perfect


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He looks like a normal Chi to me as well. Everything you described thus far sounds normal as well. Puppies are clumbsy and some sleep more than others. The car incident sounds as though he got car sick. I also agree about the vet, most vets that do not deal with a lot of Chihuahuas always say that the head looks larger and the molera seems large more so because they are not used to seeing this if they do not have many Chi visits ;-)

I wanted to add that you really need to wait for her full series of vaccinations to be complete before taking her to heavily dog populated areas or putting her down at the vets office, pet shops, parks, etc... The 2nd vaccine will not nec. give her enough protection.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

So to me I can't see any sign of hydro... just looks like a cute apple head like the standard says 

Also, my puppy is 10 months old and not potty trained yet (mostly, but we're still getting there...), that's just one of the joys of owning a chi.

Before you get the next shot, I would tell your vet about what happened with your baby, because it sounds like he had a reaction to the vaccine, which means he should probably get the next one along with a pre-medication to prevent this from happening (like Benadryl).

Your puppy is absolutely adorable!!!! Sounds like you are taking very good care of him


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wanted to add not to worry about the large Molera. All 4 of mine as adults still have them.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd say he looks normal! 

I mean, here's Kahlua at around that age... 








she's 1 and a half now and healthier than ever. =) He can join with Skylar, Lua and one other member's (sorry I can't remember the name!!) foster dog in the Look-ALike club, lol!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi he looks perfect to me hes just a baby give him time and he 'll start potty training alot betterll


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 
It has made me feel MUCH better
Its just that he is unusually small and his forehead seemed much bigger than my other chihuahua so I got very worried

If ANYONE knows a vet who is very experienced with chihuahuas anywhere in the UK please do let me know.

I did go to another vet to get a second opinion, but this vet actually sounded like he is trying to rip me off... But I don't know... feel free to tell me if I am wrong

He wanted to take £260 for blood tests and liver enzyme tests to see if his organs are working properly

He also said when Gucci is a bit older he will do a x-ray with ANESTHESIA which is about £400 to make sure his skull is ok

I mean I honestly want him to be a happy healthy chi and a companion for many years to come so I will spend whatever it costs to find out if something is wrong with him
But I just don't like being a customer the vets can rip off as much money they can

What do you think? 
Listen to the vet... or wait and see how he grows up and develops?


I must add, he drooled A LOT again in his carrier today and also went potty in there on the way to the other vet... so I honestly I hope it is motion sickness or stress and nothing serious

But I thought chihuahuas don't like going potty in small crates/ carriers? My other chi surely never did that. Maybe I am so worried because I keep comparing him with my other chi

I just pray for him to be healthy :S


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

In my opinion on what you have told us, I wouldnt listen to this vet right now. If something else happens worse and more worrying then I would maybe consider the tests but I dont see cause for it at this time. All Chi's are different and if they are nervous in a crate while riding then I can see them pottying, drooling, etc... 

Smaller Chi's will have seemingly larger heads. I would stop comparing him to your other chi and just enjoy him


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> I'd say he looks normal!
> 
> I mean, here's Kahlua at around that age...
> 
> ...


That would be me, with Duke: 









Who, I'll add, is finally starting to grow his coat appropriatly. He had these long hairs ( like 3 inches) mixed in with short hair(1 inch) his tail is finally catching up and growing out yay good food -_-


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

intuition said:


> That would be me, with Duke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There he is!! =D He is SO handsome... I love his rich color!


----------



## Hydro Chi Mama (Jul 2, 2011)

hi. I am a proud mom of a chi with hydrocephalus. these guys can live very happy and healthy lives. My chi went to a vet and I was told he had the condition and was "not fit for sale" and I was told to put him down before he suffers. I got him a MRI to be 100% sure he had the condition which he does and he has a very severe case. He has a very large head, big eyes more to the outside of his head, weak back legs, soft spots in his skull and all the other visual symptoms. He is now 4 years old and has never had a better life! he is spunky, FULLY POTTY TRAINED (which we all know is very difficult), and never showed any problems of pain or unhappiness! I am glad I didn't listen to my vet who said he'd never live a happy life and to put him down at 10 weeks old. Vet said he wouldn't live past a few months. Well 4 years later, he's alive and well! he isn't on any meds either! I refuse to put him on meds until I see he's having issues. He is the best dog I've ever had.

So anyone who is concerned with having a hydrocephalus chi, don't worry! there's hope your chi can be normal like mine (just look a little funny). He comes when he's called and very obedient. These special dogs need all the loving you can give!


----------

